# Is this the correct Forum re Soldering?



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Is this the correct Forum as to asking questions about Soldering? Particularly non contact soldering which as I understand would be hot air soldering ...Thanks Hk


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Kind of depends just what you are working on. Sorry I have never seen/heard of it. But I would say NO on electronics.

One of the objects in soldering, in electronic, is to get the "leads" hot enough to solder but keep the componet(s) cool enough so they are not damaged as high heat kills.

BG


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep. This would be the place. Ask away. The basic concepts are pretty well the same as for using a 'tipped' iron.

FYI: Not possible to use a 'tipped' iron when repairing most mobile devices (cameras, phones etc).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like you're describing reballing or reflowing, am I right?


----------

